# 5M Training



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

Just wanted to say had a great session with glenn on tuesday night, took my coffee making to the next level, just little things needed tweaking but has made the whole coffee making experience 100% better! (Points tamper at Glenn







Well worth it if your serious about coffee!! Thanks Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words Joe. It was a pleasure sharing (more than) a few espressos with you.

Hope the naked extractions are coming along fine too


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Joe - I noticed you signature has a Custom 58mm Serated Tamper. How do you find it?

Glenn - What are your impressions?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Due to its symmetry it behaves almost identically to a standard flat base tamper

Looks good, but thats where the differences end (when used with a home machine)


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I read that it can produce sweeter shots. Is that only with higher end equipment?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd like to understand the science behind the(ir) claims

Water is still being forced through a puck, albeit with hollows 1-2mm deep in rings.

There were some tasty shots extracted


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'd like to understand the science behind the(ir) claims
> 
> Water is still being forced through a puck, albeit with hollows 1-2mm deep in rings.
> 
> There were some tasty shots extracted


There sure were!!! I thougt I d be different and try the serated tamper! It wasnt because I thought shots would be sweeter, just liked the idea of having a serated tamper! No real logic behind it! i would say the weight is rather good and that it is definately better than my last tamper, sure Glenn will agree! He used it!


----------



## GrumpyOldWesty (Dec 10, 2010)

We experienced the 5M Training last Saturday, and have to thank Glenn for his time and expertise. Thoroughly recommended, and such value for money.

Only prob is, more coffee being drank, more beans purchased! Great!



Joe Coelho said:


> Just wanted to say had a great session with glenn on tuesday night, took my coffee making to the next level, just little things needed tweaking but has made the whole coffee making experience 100% better! (Points tamper at Glenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

